# Mid-Coast Report 8-4-13



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

July was coming to an end and it had been a few weeks since I hit the sand. The weekend forecast was calling for calm seas and plenty of sunshine. Earlier in the month there had been some good sharks put on the sand. I was hoping to get in on some of the action since I missed out on the best shark fishing weekend in Texas this year where a couple of tigers, hammers and a lemon were caught. 

Accompanying me on this trip would be Aldo and of course my dog Ares. We get to the beach Friday afternoon and ran into Ron. Got a quick update on whatâ€™s biting and rocked down the beach jamming to our fishing tunes. 











Cast netted some bait and headed back towards Ronâ€™s camp since the water looked a little better down where he was set up. Felt good to be back on the sand! 











Aldo gets to work after hearing Ron had been getting into some nice reds. Meanwhile, I work on getting some fresh shark bait while my rays were defrosting.











Sure enough Aldo hooks up with a nice upper slot redfish on a piece of cut mullet.











I wasnâ€™t able to get any fresh bait and the surf was picking up a little so I decide to run two baits out. The current was ripping north but my baits managed to hold for the time being. My buddy Logan finally shows up just in time to get baits out. He runs two as well. 











Ronâ€™s arsenal standing guard. 











The night went on uneventful with both my lines untouched along with Logans. The surf had picked up in the morning as did the current.











Since the surf was acting up it was on to Plan B. Logan and I load up the kayaks and head out to the bay in search of reds.











Reds were everywhere but they were being picky. Only managed two undersized reds.











We had enough of the bay BS so we head to a spot where we could soak some baits. Itâ€™s obvious how fishing is going if my buddies have time to burry my dog in the sand.











to be continued in 2 mins...


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

As night time approached the tide and mullet started to move in close. Dalton helps me set shark baits out.











Aldo is up the beach with a small Abu Garcia 6000 fishing for trout and slot reds just before it got dark. I notice that he stays over there well past dusk and I begin to wonder why. Twenty five minutes later Aldo appears in camp with a 43â€ redfish! He says it took him every bit of 30 minutes to land it on that small tackle.











We kick back waiting on one of the shark reels to get smashed. There were thousands of mullet everywhere so I chunked out some fresh cut mullet. The glow stick I put on the line drops within the first 5 mins. Another oversized redfish!











Then another.











Aldo was next with an upper slot red.











I was back on deck with another bull red.











Logan gets in on the action as well. 











Nice double hook-up. Both oversized reds from the previous two pics. 











Aldo closes out his hat trick with another slot red.











Shark rods never got touched so we packed up things and headed off the beach with redemption in the back of my mind. Thanks to Dalton and his brother Dustin for leadering all the reds for us. All oversized reds were released. 

Fast forward 5 days and its Friday again! I didnâ€™t plan on making a trip but after looking at the surf cam over and over I make and executive decision and go. Besides, it is now August and I couldnâ€™t pass up the conditions.

Arrived on the beach just in time to get a couple baits out and make camp. Randy cruised down pulling his one bedroom condo. Ryan and his son Dalton were also on the beach. Been a while since Iâ€™ve seen them two. 











to be continued in 2 mins...


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

Woke up to this cool view of the moon and a planet I believe. Didnâ€™t get a chance to look at it through my phone bc there were cars coming and my lines were washed up down the beach. 











Ron shows up just after dawn and we are back at it again for the second weekend in a row.











Wasnâ€™t going to waste time today. As soon as the sun was up and I had a cup of Ryanâ€™s awesome coffee, baits were deployed.











By mid-morning the lucky 6/0 takes a dip and bounces back. I hop up on the rack and sure enough, FISH ON!





















She didnâ€™t want to come over the bar so I had to hop down and go tail rope her while Aldo held the leader. 6â€™4â€ Bull and a great way to start the weekend.





















Not long after Ron was hooked up with a Bull of his own.





















to be continued in 2 mins...


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

Then again with a nice Blacktip! 































By mid-day the sun was beaming and the surf had laid down. With baits in the water and the beer going down smooth it was time for a nap. 




















I wake up just in to see Ron turtle over in his kayak. Lol, it was a hot day so I figured he was just cooling off. Apparently that was his 5th time! Practice makes perfect. Anyways, after I get up I see one of my lines had broken off and it was drifting towards Ronâ€™s float. 

He gets up on the rack and it seems like he is hooked up. I walk over and it appears that he is dragging in both his lines along with mine. ****! He says he feels a fish on but not sure which line its on. I hop up and grab his other reel and start reeling in line. 

Sure enough we see a big bull just over the first bar. I run down and leader the shark to the first bar. It has some size and weight on it for sure. Not a monster but still a great fish! Just shy of 7ft the male bull measured 6â€™10.5â€. 






















Someone is have a little trouble dragging him back inâ€¦











The rest of the day goes on uneventful with the weed moving in. I get out 3 baits which turns out to be a wasted effort as they got wiped out by the weed just before dark. 











I was going to try to run baits in the morning again but the weed was just to thick. Called it a trip first thing in the morning. 











Turned out to be a good weekend, the sharks were defiantly around this weekend. Till next time!


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

Cool day Joe!


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

Great report! Hilarious dog pic...


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

He doesn't really care what people do to him when he is sleeping. LOL


----------



## TheMowMan (Dec 9, 2012)

What beach is this. I am heading to Galveston this week and hope to get some good fishing in. I am fairly new to Saltwater Fishing. But would love to pull in some sharks.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Awesome report guys way to go that use to be all I did was shark fish ,thanks for the report.


----------



## fishhawkxxx (Jul 7, 2012)

Hell yea! good job!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

Extremely nice report!


----------



## chrismunn (Feb 9, 2013)

God stuff man!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Awesome report guys way to go. Great pics, Congrats!


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

Great report again bud.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Awesome report and photo's as usual! It looked like one your reels was a Daiwa SHA 50? What Braid are you using and how much topshot?


----------



## TAMUscott (Feb 17, 2012)

Nice ride! Exact same as mine.


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks guys!



troutless said:


> Awesome report and photo's as usual! It looked like one your reels was a Daiwa SHA 50? What Braid are you using and how much topshot?


Yea that's a SHA 50. I have 300 yards of 65lb braid and a 50lb mono top shot. I dont normally run shark baits out on it but when i do i dont drop out the bait out far. I think it is capable of handling sharks up to 7ft. I've tested it with 6fters and had no trouble whatsoever.



TAMUscott said:


> Nice ride! Exact same as mine.


I like it, only issue is that it takes on whatever when i kayak through the surf. I think the water gets in through the flush mount rod holders. Not a big problem though, that's what the drain plug is for.


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

TheMowMan said:


> What beach is this. I am heading to Galveston this week and hope to get some good fishing in. I am fairly new to Saltwater Fishing. But would love to pull in some sharks.


Matagorda


----------

